

No Sex Jokes Please, French Government Advises Travelers to U.S - globuous
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-06-18/no-sex-jokes-please-french-government-advises-travelers-to-u-s-

======
m_t
For the one wondering, here's the page on the Ministry of Foreign Affair:
[http://www.diplomatie.gouv.fr/fr/conseils-aux-
voyageurs/cons...](http://www.diplomatie.gouv.fr/fr/conseils-aux-
voyageurs/conseils-par-pays/etats-unis-12311/)

It's in the "Infos Utiles" tab, under "Us et coutumes". Those are simple and
pretty straight forward advices on how to behave in a foreign country. Those
advices exists for all the world countries, and are very factual.

I'm not sure what is Bloomberg point in fact. "Foreign ministry gives sensible
advices to travellers" could be the title of the article.

~~~
a3n
I took the point to be an invitation to consider how others view us.

------
Udo
I don't see anything on that list that's not sensible. It makes sense to brief
visitors about behavior that can get them into actual trouble when going to a
foreign country. It's not a judgement either way.

------
return0
I dont think the americans should take offense at this. It's just a cultural
quirkiness, like tipping or haggling.

